# Misty - Due 5/31



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Going to try posting this again since my computer is doing crazy things lol

Misty is our last doe due this season. We only bred 5 this year. We had a terrible time with 2 first timers at the end of Feb/Mar who had toxemia. We lost one & huge triplets, saved the other & her babies. 2 experienced does were fine. So it has been a very difficult kidding season.

So here we are with Misty a FB boer first timer, and she has been dealing with toxemia! We've been treating her for a week, and she has been responding very well to the treatment. I'm guessing twins boys with her, but we'll see.
She belongs to my 10yo daughter, and praying her and babies make it through with no issues.

I have a couple of scenarios on the cause of toxemia - multiples/large twins or parasites. About 2 weeks ago I noticed she looked pale, so I dewormed her about the time the symptoms started. She's getting good color back to her eyelids/tongue/gums just in the last few days. We're offering her food around the clock, and she gets her drench 3x a day, along with 1qt of electrolyte water 2x a day. 
Her ankles are swollen, but she's still very active, just has to lay down and rest more often. No where near as bad as the last 2 does we dealt with, but I know that can change in the matter of hours.

Right now, it's day to day. I'm not sure if she will stay 'stable' until her due date. I know we won't let her go over due. The plan most likely will be to induce sometime this weekend, just not on Saturday if I can help it lol! My oldest daughter graduates, and we have family coming in for the weekend.

These are the most recent pics I have from 5/16. She's a little wider, and udder is a little fuller.





































She's a very sweet girl, has a laid back personality and belongs to my 10yo daughter who picked her from birth, showed her the last 2 years, and has been so excited for babies from 'her' first fullblood registered doe. So any prayers for Misty would be great! 
This is the pair last summer at their last show.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding  Praying she will do just fine!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope she does just fine for you.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

She sure is pretty.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is a beauty! I guess twins, a buck and doe. 

I'm so sorry about the other doe and triplets you lost! *hugs*


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope your doe does well and all her kids are healthy! You certainly need some good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Definitely been a crazy year, first timer doe issues, and a few other off the wall issues! 
Thank you for the kind words, and Thank You Goat Scout, the doe we lost was my favorite, and I miss her constantly. She was such a fun, funny, and silly girl. I find myself in tears thinking about her quite often  Saving the other mom and babies, and raising the 2 orphans/1 being more special needs has really helped. 

Misty is doing about the same. Ketones are still between negative/trace. I honestly don't know if she's eaten much grain since yesterday early evening. I know when I filled the feeder at 11pm, and again at 9am she didn't seem to do more than nibble, but is she getting up and eating in between? :/ 

6 days to go. we're still doing the same drench: Morning/evening: Dyne high calorie supplement/oral cmpk/Dextrose 50%/nutridrench/goats prefer probiotic powder/propylene glycol.
Then mid afternoon she gets about the same, just less propylene glycol, and I use calcium gluconate. 
I also add B-Complex 1-2x a day. 

It's raining today, and I am hoping it lets up soon so we can get her out moving around, maybe get her to munch on some leaves. She needs to be active so she doesn't get stiff and sore. So this part worries me a bit. We've been very vigilante in going out and making her walk, offering food, etc. I sure hope we have a happy ending.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for her.
She is beautiful, happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You Pam, we love her, and she has such a great personality. Still doing about the same, not any worse. She grazed really well this evening after the rain stopped, and laid down contently chewing her cud afterward. Since she shares the creep feeder with 4 babies (and her buddy stays in Misty's kidding stall lol), it's hard to say what she is eating, but she has access to 3 different kinds of feed. The 4 babies who eat in there are not complaining about the 'buffet' lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to get on here and update! Misty kidded on her due date 5/31 - Wednesday. 
She had a buck 9.6lbs, and a doe 8lbs. They are perfect size for a first timer, and sooooo darling! 
Delivery was a bit sketchy, the buck kid was first and came head with no feet! It was a bit dark so by the time I realized he had no feet, I cleared my kids (and my visiting nephew) out of the barn. Couldn't get him back in, he was stuck. So I had to pull him out by the head. I tried to be easy not to hurt him, and thankfully he seems to be just fine! But it did take a lot of stimulating to get him going, awake and alert. 
The doe came out in what seemed like one sudden push.

My daughter is so excited. Misty belongs to her (she's 10), and she is in love with her new babies. They are very content, and each took turns sleeping on her lap. It was so adorable.

Misty is doing well, although she's still not eating grain very well. We're still giving her mild doses of drench, and if she doesn't drink much water, we drench her with electrolytes. Hopefully we can get her feeling better in the next few days.

Pics from Friday

Doe kid





































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Buck kid




































sleepy baby boy 






















































Here's their sire about a month ago. He'll be 14mo in a week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Hope Misty improves for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my gracious. The ADORABLENESS!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!

Praying for Misty!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute! Congrats on healthy kids!


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> I didn't get a chance to get on here and update! Misty kidded on her due date 5/31 - Wednesday.
> She had a buck 9.6lbs, and a doe 8lbs. They are perfect size for a first timer, and sooooo darling!
> Delivery was a bit sketchy, the buck kid was first and came head with no feet! It was a bit dark so by the time I realized he had no feet, I cleared my kids (and my visiting nephew) out of the barn. Couldn't get him back in, he was stuck. So I had to pull him out by the head. I tried to be easy not to hurt him, and thankfully he seems to be just fine! But it did take a lot of stimulating to get him going, awake and alert.
> The doe came out in what seemed like one sudden push.
> ...


Congrats, babies are very cute. The Sire is also beautiful.. how much does he weight and what do you give them to eat? Looks well structured and massive for 14mo.. I wish mine was like that  Do you have him outside in the pasture or in the barn?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it  We have a small set up on a couple of acres. The buck has a large pen, and access into a 16'x7' section of the barn. He has been on full feed and hay since there isn't a lot of grazing for him in the pen. We use a 16% medicated, pelleted feed from a nearby feed mill (Similar to the Noble Goat 16%). Over the summer our feed store made up a show ration almost 18%, corn oil based, with a good goat mineral pack. Nothing fancy, but a good feed. 
The last time we weighed him was at the end of July and he was 277lbs. Since show season ended a few weeks ago, and we're in the breeding season swing of things, he is eating less, has dropped a little weight, which honestly I am okay with so he's a little more fit for breeding season.

We love his babies. Misty's babies are slower growers but are such nice, correct kids. We weaned her buck kid a few weeks ago, but we'll let the doe kid stay with her a little longer. My daughter showed all of them for the 2nd half of the summer and they did great. 
Misty's sister, Luna gave us a very lovely buck in March by this yearling buck and he is the nicest buck kid we've had born here.

Misty's daughter, Faith.









Misty's son, Bentley- it was hard to get pics since I was constantly holding a goat and trying to handle my camera too lol









My son's buck, he'd just aged up into the 16-20mo class. 









My son is about 6' tall









The buck on the right is a March born kid (out of Misty's older sister) by the buck above (3-6mo class)
A major breeder on the left. Took the judge a while to decide between the two,
and it was very exciting for my son to have a homebred buck kid to compete like that!




























Misty did good too


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks I appreciate it  We have a small set up on a couple of acres. The buck has a large pen, and access into a 16'x7' section of the barn. He has been on full feed and hay since there isn't a lot of grazing for him in the pen. We use a 16% medicated, pelleted feed from a nearby feed mill (Similar to the Noble Goat 16%). Over the summer our feed store made up a show ration almost 18%, corn oil based, with a good goat mineral pack. Nothing fancy, but a good feed.
> The last time we weighed him was at the end of July and he was 277lbs. Since show season ended a few weeks ago, and we're in the breeding season swing of things, he is eating less, has dropped a little weight, which honestly I am okay with so he's a little more fit for breeding season.
> 
> We love his babies. Misty's babies are slower growers but are such nice, correct kids. We weaned her buck kid a few weeks ago, but we'll let the doe kid stay with her a little longer. My daughter showed all of them for the 2nd half of the summer and they did great.
> ...


Sooo cute, thanks a lot for the images. My buck is currently on the pasture with the goats since I am breeding them, and he lost a lot of weight..yours look fantastic, I am sure genetics counts too. I got mine from a Germany bloodline, so I think he has the potential, but has not grown yet. (He is 1.5 years)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! 

MontanaBoers - I'm sure your buck is very nice! Genetics definitely play a big part. They also mature at different rates. I think that's one reason we are so thrilled with the young 6mo buck in the pics above because his dam is a slower grower, but this guy took off from day 1. 
Misty is a slower grower and her kids are as well. I want to say Misty and her twin brother took off when they were around 6mo. I noticed her kids are starting to do the same thing.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Pam!
> 
> MontanaBoers - I'm sure your buck is very nice! Genetics definitely play a big part. They also mature at different rates. I think that's one reason we are so thrilled with the young 6mo buck in the pics above because his dam is a slower grower, but this guy took off from day 1.
> Misty is a slower grower and her kids are as well. I want to say Misty and her twin brother took off when they were around 6mo. I noticed her kids are starting to do the same thing.


I am attaching few images of my buck  We have only one pellet food provider so there is not a big choice.... I recently found a food high in protein but is like flour, not pellets. Some goats lick it a bit, but other don`t. Any ideas how I can make them eat that?


----------

